# Virtual Box - holt sich IPs immer vom realen DHCP



## NetBull (21. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

beim Versuch einer virtualisierung mit festen IP Adressen über mehrere HOSTRECHNER (WIN VISTA, WIN 8, WIN 8) stoße ich an meine Grenzen und finde auch nichts Gescheites bei GOOGLE. 

Anmerkung: Ähnliches habe ich schon mal hier gepostet. Mittlerweile kann ich mein Anliegen aber besser spezifizieren

Mein Vorhaben:
Als Webentwickler arbeite ich auf verschiedenen Systemen mit Windows OS Variationen. Bisher war das zu Hause mit Vista, auf der Arbeit mit Windows 7. Und XAMPP, PHP5.x sowie PHPunit und ANT sind meine Werkzeuge mit einem lokalen xDebugging. Es war immer schon ein wenig problematisch die Systeme auf einem gleichen Level zu halten. Jetzt kommt noch ein Windows 8 Laptop dazu und es wird langsam unübersichtlich. Dabei schreibe ich meine Software immer für das produktive LINUX-System. Nun ist der Gedanke naheliegend eine Virtuelle Maschine zu schaffen, welche ein Clone der produktiven Umgebung ist und auf allen Windows Kisten immer gleich ist. So das ich auf dieser über eine SAMBA Freigabe meinen Code bearbeite und per Remote Debugging arbeite.

Lösungs-Ansatz
Die Virtuelle Maschine läuft und in der jeweiligen Windows Host ist die IP einer Domäne zugeordnet http://www.test.vbx welche auf eine IP Adresse verweist. Auf der Maschine ist alles soweit eingerichtet.

Problem: da ich mehrere Maschinen im Netz habe, führt die Vergabe von http://www.test.vbx zu einem Problem. Denn jede Maschine sollte hierbei nur auf die lokale Virtual Box zu greifen. Tatsächlich aber übernimmt der DHCP im realen Netzwerk die Kontrolle und ich bekomme dauernd Meldungen von den VB's das es IP Konflikte gibt und schlimmer noch, wenn ich auf einem Rechner die Domäne anspreche, dann lande ich auf der VB eines anderen Rechners. Wie zwinge ich die Systeme dazu den DHCP der Virtual Box Virtualisierung zu verwenden. Denn dieser ist eingerichtet, wird aber nicht verwendet.

LG deAndro....


----------



## Bullja (22. Juni 2014)

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass auf jeder Windows Maschine eine Linux VM läuft? Die Linux VM muss jeweils nur mit dem Windows Host kommunizieren um den Code zu sharen?
Falls dem so ist, dann sollte die Netzwerkadapterkonfiguration der VMs auf "Host-only adapter" eingestellt sein, damit die VM nicht mit deinem Router und somit mit den anderen Geräten kommunizieren kann.


----------



## NetBull (25. Juni 2014)

hab ich so gemacht. aber dummerweise holen die sich ihre IPs vom DHCP und der heist fritz, is doof und gibt beiden die gleiche, selbst wenn die unterschiedliche hostnamen haben


----------

